# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Lóa mắt với Thánh đường cẩm thạch

## dulichnt

Chào mừng các bạn đã đến với Thánh đường cẩm thạch – một hang tự nhiên có thể nói là đẹp nhất thế giới.Một đền thờ màu xanh biếc được tạo nên bởi thiên nhiên, những bức tường nước và đá cẩm thạch này tạo ra cảm giác rất lạ cho những người xem. Các phiến đá được mài dũa dưới dòng nước của hồ nước ngọt lớn thứ nhì Nam Mỹ, hồ Carrera ở Patagonia, Chile.

Ánh nắng mặt trời phản chiếu vào trong hang và vẽ những vệt dài trên những phiến đá cẩm thạch, tạo nên một khung cảnh làm say mê lòng người.


Những bức ảnh này được chụp bởi một nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên chụp phong cảnh và bà cũng là một nhà môi trường học, Linde Waidehofer, 67 tuổi đến từ Colorado, Mỹ.


Để tới được vùng đất nằm tại mũi phía Nam của Chile thì những người muốn khám phá phải đi máy bay từ thủ đô Santiago, sau đó bay 1287 km để đến thành phố tiếp theo là thành phố Coyhaique và rồi đi bằng ô tô trên một con đường gồ ghề dài 322 km để có thể đến được với thánh đường này.
Có rất nhiều nhiếp ảnh gia khắp thế giới cũng đã từng đến đây để chụp ảnh và mỗi người đến lại có một cảm nhận khác nhau về hình ảnh nơi đây. Để giải thích về vấn đề này, bàLinde Waidehofer có nói: “Mỗi lần trải nghiệm cảnh đẹp nơi đây luôn khác nhau vì mực nước trong hồ luôn thay đổi và ánh sáng cũng thay đổi theo liên tục”.


Con sông cung cấp nguồn nước cho hồ Carrera đang gặp nguy hiểm khi mà chính quyền Chile đang có dự định xây nhiều công trình xây dựng ở gần con sông này.

Bà Waidehofer cùng những cộng sự của mình đang nỗ lực không ngừng để có thể bảo vệ con sông cùng cảnh đẹp mà nó tạo nên.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn nghệ thuật thật
Được mài giũa do những dong nước ư, thật là thú vị

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đúng là khiến người ta phải lóa mắt  :Wink: )
Vẻ đẹp ko mang dấu vết của con người ^^

----------


## showluo

Đúng là đẹp nhất thế giới
Nhìn nghệ thuật thật

----------

